# PTE - Online Practice Exam vs. Real Exam



## ArsalanYousuf1989 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have given two practice exams of PTE and scored as following:

Exam A: L63 - R 58 - S 70 - W 58
Exam B: L73 - R 64 - S 71 - W 74

My desire score is 79 on each section. Can anyone share their experience, comparing practice result with real exam result, as it will help me to decide whether I should go for a real exam or not?

Surprisingly, I don't know the reason why I am not able to score good marks in reading? Any tips or guidelines?

Thanks guys ! This forum is very informative !


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

I have usually found people ending up getting more marks on their real test than mock/practice test.

Also, there is negative marking for multiple choice questions in Reading & Listening - this could be one of the reasons.


----------



## Lord John Snow (Jul 1, 2016)

How long does it take them to score the practice exams online? Do they get an examiner to go over the speaking and writing parts (I assume)?


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

Lord John Snow said:


> How long does it take them to score the practice exams online? Do they get an examiner to go over the speaking and writing parts (I assume)?


Hi, 

The practice tests are marked quite fast, in less than 20 mins I would say. It is all done marked by computer. I myself did the practice tests a few days ago and I did the actual exam today. 

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## nvraja4u (Mar 7, 2016)

AeroHawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> The practice tests are marked quite fast, in less than 20 mins I would say. It is all done marked by computer. I myself did the practice tests a few days ago and I did the actual exam today.
> 
> ...


Howz your exam AeroHawk? What are the essays that you have got in real exam?


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

ArsalanYousuf1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have given two practice exams of PTE and scored as following:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Just did the practice tests and the actual test myself. Sadly, it is a Friday so I'll have to wait till next week for my results. I'm aiming for 79+ as well. I should be able to give you a comparison as soon as I get my results. 

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

nvraja4u said:


> Howz your exam AeroHawk? What are the essays that you have got in real exam?


I'd say it went well. My essay topic was : There have been many important inventions in the last 100 years, including the antibiotics, the airplane, and computers. What do you think is the most important invention and why?


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

ArsalanYousuf1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have given two practice exams of PTE and scored as following:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Got my PTE results today!! 
L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90!!! Overall 90 :dance:

Here are the results of my practice tests for comparison. 
Practice PTE Tests:
Test A: L-90, R-83, S-90, W-86
Test B: L-90, R-79, S-90, W-87

Cheers,

AeroHawk


----------



## ArsalanYousuf1989 (Jul 29, 2016)

wow amazing result

I also got my result:

W80 R73 S 75 L68.

In reading, I left 5 question unanswered due to lack of time. While speaking, I did some blunders. However, I don't know why I scored so less in Listening.

Can anyone help me to improve my Listening skills?

Regards
Arsalan Yousuf


----------



## AeroHawk (Jul 29, 2016)

ArsalanYousuf1989 said:


> wow amazing result
> 
> I also got my result:
> 
> ...


Best way to improve listening is to do some listening, check out some youtube videos. Take some notes for the lectures, like keywords and write them in a timeline form. Dates, numbers, names and keywords are important here. For dictation, listen carefully first before starting to write.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

ArsalanYousuf1989 said:


> wow amazing result
> 
> I also got my result:
> 
> ...


Hi mate any idea what questions did you leave in reading section ?
Like Choose single answer, multiple choice?


----------



## Bergamont (Sep 3, 2016)

AeroHawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got my PTE results today!!
> L-90, R-90, S-83, W-90!!! Overall 90 :dance:
> ...


Hello AeroHawk,
Had you purchased the scored practice tests from the PTE website?
Are there any other sites from where we can get the scored PTE practice tests.

Thank you!


----------



## StephenW (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi

I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.

Can anyone confirm that the mock test is a good indication of the results you would get for the actual test should I perform at the same level?

Regards

Stephen


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


I took a practice test yesterday and had a similar result. I was surprised to find I scored 90 in speaking even though I made a lot of mistakes. Example for describing image and re-tell lecture questions, I spoke for only around 25 seconds. I'm keen to know if other had similar results and how they fared in real tests.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> I took a practice test yesterday and had a similar result. I was surprised to find I scored 90 in speaking even though I made a lot of mistakes. Example for describing image and re-tell lecture questions, I spoke for only around 25 seconds. I'm keen to know if other had similar results and how they fared in real tests.


Making loads of mistakes doesn't mean you don't get 90. People who got 90 spoke totally out of context and made loads of mistakes and still scored 90. I made loads of mistakes and scored 89, so it's fine.


----------



## Smrmoh (Dec 8, 2016)

StephenW said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought the gold test kit from ptepractice and after some studying I did the first mock test and got 90's across the board. Not sure how the mock test and the marking thereof equates to the actual test. I made a lot of mistakes during the speaking but somehow still got 90 for speaking which is weird to me. This makes me doubt the mock test score vs the actual test and how it is marked.
> 
> ...


Yes usually the score you get in real exam will be more than what you got in mock exams. Mock exams are slightly tough as per general perception.


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

*Please Help*

Hi All,

I am living on edge.

After giving practice test A multiple times ,my speaking score is not changing.
Moreover,my enabling scores are all above 80 leaving Oral Fluency and Pronunciation.
Can any one guide me?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rambohunk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am living on edge.
> 
> ...


Speaking score doesn't matter in Mock Test because your computer mic is not as good as PTE mic, hence it can be lower. My Mock test Speaking was 65 and in real exam was 89.

You need improvement on Reading.


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Speaking score doesn't matter in Mock Test because your computer mic is not as good as PTE mic, hence it can be lower. My Mock test Speaking was 65 and in real exam was 89.
> 
> You need improvement on Reading.


Thanks Bro,i purchased PTE Practice A 3 times but unable to find the improvement in speaking.Yes , you are right,i will work on reading.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rambohunk said:


> Thanks Bro,i purchased PTE Practice A 3 times but unable to find the improvement in speaking.Yes , you are right,i will work on reading.


Well sorry to hear that but you wasted $71 unfortunately. Better ask any question you have on this board, will help you loads.

These tips might help and ask on that board in future: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Good luck !


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hello,

why are you taking scored test A three times? Isn't that costly? 
Buy the GOLD test!!!

Also, how do you take the exam? With a mic/headset or directly to your pc mic?
If you can, buy a mic similar to the one used in the real test; I got a cheap one online though it wasn't noise cancellation. And during the test try not to shake too much to avoid generating noise from the your cloth and all. Position the mic as advised by *navjot brar*. For me, having tried below chin a number of times, I switched to above NOISE position which yielded result I think. But one can't point one factor out of many to have been the cause. In my case, I can ONLY be thankful to God.

Months back, I was lost and confused or probably hopeless; couldn't see any possibility of improving from 49 to 79+ but yeah it is now my PAST!!!

For the Tips, after watching the popular youtube videos from *navjot brar* and listening to the audio shared by a member of this forum; I decided to FORGET about content and chase fluency!!! So, I spoke fairly fast and a bit consistent but not without few pauses and hesitations of course as I'm human and not a robot, lol. So, I am sure I made some errors, pauses and even lost my voice at the start but I didn't let those bother me. I moved on even better. Just like others, there were lectures or diagrams that I didn't understand, but since I was more interested in fulency than content, I just read what was displayed or made sentences with words displayed or heard (NOT ALWAYS, one or two questions).

My advice:
If you're not a good speaker, worrying too much about contents would affect your fluency. So instead focus on speaking faster and clicking next once you're done even if you finish within 10 seconds. But for describe image and retell lectures try to use up to 30secs or more. 

Most importantly, if you've been struggling, then stop wasting money, go for the practice instead. The cost of one real test will buy you 5 GOLD scored tests which means a total of 10 scored test. I'm sure by the time you've done 2 - 4 scored tests, you'd have known the best strategy that works for you. In my previous attempt, I used the popular methods of Introduction, Point 1, Point 2, and Conclusion. Clearly didn't work for me. I don't know which strategy you're currently using, and I can't tell which would work for you but don't continue with the same strategy! Make a switch. You can identify the difference through the scored test.



rambohunk said:


> Thanks Bro,i purchased PTE Practice A 3 times but unable to find the improvement in speaking.Yes , you are right,i will work on reading.


----------



## rambohunk (Nov 26, 2016)

Many Thnks Mate,
I was using iphone ear plugs infact.

But can you tell me how many words/minute will be a gud fluency?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

I can't tell that, and it varies with individuals. 
But if you're fluent, you'd know. You'd be more confident, relaxed and comfortable while you speak. This is usually the case when you speak casually or passionately about a subject. You tend not to stop talking because you're enjoying yourself .

No matter your personality, reticent or loquacious, there would always be times when you've enjoyed speaking at length. During such times, you can identify your fluency. Are you a sport or political bigot (fanatic to use a lighter alternative)? Then, recall one of your arguments with friends! That's it!! You're spot on in your fluency during that argument or passionate discussion.

Try the practice test again with a new mindset and new technique. You may notice slight change in the first attempt, try again and you'd see the improvement. 
Good luck!



rambohunk said:


> Many Thnks Mate,
> I was using iphone ear plugs infact.
> 
> But can you tell me how many words/minute will be a gud fluency?


----------



## varun.sri1 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi

Can someone share real exam repeated multiple choice and single choice question????

Thanks


----------



## aussie_dreamz_0209 (Nov 26, 2015)

varun.sri1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone share real exam repeated multiple choice and single choice question????
> 
> Thanks


I don't think anyone can remember that! Just keep working on your fundamentals. You can achieve whatever score you need.


----------



## varun.sri1 (Jul 7, 2017)

aussie_dreamz_0209 said:


> I don't think anyone can remember that! Just keep working on your fundamentals. You can achieve whatever score you need.


Sure. I will.


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

*PTE mock test?*

Hello guys,

which website do you suggest to have/buy some mock tests for the PTE?

If I scored 
L: 8.5
R: 7
W: 7
S: 7 

in the IELTS, how long should it take me to prepare for having 79+ in PTE?

Thanks!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> which website do you suggest to have/buy some mock tests for the PTE?
> 
> ...


Spend 2-3 weeks. Go thru youTube videos for each PTE section. Familiarize yourself with the test pattern. Develop templates for each section.
DO not think that good score in IELTS is guarantee for good score in PTE.


----------



## strunzitt (Aug 3, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Spend 2-3 weeks. Go thru youTube videos for each PTE section. Familiarize yourself with the test pattern. Develop templates for each section.
> DO not think that good score in IELTS is guarantee for good score in PTE.


What about mock test? which website do you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

strunzitt said:


> What about mock test? which website do you suggest?
> 
> Thanks


Search youTube for full mock tests. There are some options to buy mock tests as well. One place is E2 language tutorials


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

korannetrusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I gave scored mock Test A after I purchased the PTE gold package from PTE practice site.
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Your score will not jump from 60 to 79+ considering your test score. You have to prepare at least 2 months and spend more time in preparation. Actually, practice test will be very difficult as you stated. I have also scored 61 to 65 in practice test. But in real exam i got S-80/W-76/R-71/L-68 ( 2 months preparation).

All the best.

Babu


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

*Pte a*



ArsalanYousuf1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have given two practice exams of PTE and scored as following:
> 
> ...




Hello,

I guess one needs to practise well and then relax on the test day. Here are my mock test scores
Exam A: L75 - R73 - S60 - W89
Exam B: L82 - R74 - S67 - W85

So after getting the disappointing scores in test A, I practiced a lot - like 2 hours every day for 2 weeks. I used you tube tutorials and other mock tests. I particularly found E2 language's you tube vidz very helpful. But even after this hard work I still recorded a minor improvement in Exam B. So I told myself whatever happens happens in the final exam. 

Actual PTE score: L90 - R90 - S90 - W90

I couldn't believe it that I had got a perfect score even after fumbling a few repeat-a-sentence questions. I also stammered in a couple of the describe this image question. But overall, I was relaxed and did not dwell on my mistakes. 
I guess one of the things that can affect your mock test scores is 1. the lack of preparation, 2. poor quality sound recording on laptop microphone. One can always get around these factors by working hard and properly testing the microphone on test day.

Also it helps if you go over the exam score guide. It will show you which sections have the most marks and where you need to concentrate your practising efforts.


Good luck!!!:rockon:
___________________________________________
Anzco 233111
28/10/17: IELTS (L7.5 - R8.0 - S8.0 - W7.5):mmph:
02/03/18: PTE-A (L90 - R90 - S90 - W90):bump2:
EA assessment: Pending:fingerscrossed:
Points: Age (30) - Experience (5) - Education (15) - English (20) - Total=?
EOI lodge:
Invite:
Visa lodge:
Direct grant:
Landed in Oz:


----------



## headstrong (Jan 30, 2018)

Kevin Mutasa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I guess one needs to practise well and then relax on the test day. Here are my mock test scores
> Exam A: L75 - R73 - S60 - W89
> ...




Hi

What the are the best mock tests ? Available for free or need to be bought ?


----------



## amitjadhav24 (Nov 28, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> Hello,
> 
> why are you taking scored test A three times? Isn't that costly?
> Buy the GOLD test!!!
> ...


Can you please let me know which Mic you purchased online? Model number or brand or picture, anything that I can buy to give mock tests at home


----------

